# Best Homemade Tools >  Wooden Soda Can Crusher

## mr95gst

I am planning on building an aluminum melting furnace in my near future. I started collecting cans and needed a way to crush them. I reverse engineered some pictures online were others had made wooden can crusher. I made the handle extra long and mounted it low in my garage so I could put my 3 year old to work crushing cans. I laminated thin plastic sheets to the inner faces to prevent gouging in the wood. It works very well. You can buy steel crushers pretty cheap but where is the fun it that. This was a quick project and would recommend it for anyone looking to burn a couple hours.

----------

Jon (Sep 9, 2015),

kbalch (Sep 9, 2015),

sbrallier (Apr 8, 2016),

Scrapper (Sep 10, 2015)

----------


## kbalch

Thanks mr95gst! I've added your Soda Can Crusher to our Miscellaneous category, as well as to your builder page: mr95gst's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:












Soda Can Crusher
 by mr95gst

tags: can crusher

----------

DrByte (Sep 13, 2015)

----------

